# Incra Right Angle Jig on Kreg Fence



## chalfke1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can use the Incra Right Angle Jig on a Kreg router fence, or any other non-Incra fence, for that matter?


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Right angle jig on Incra ultra lite fence








Right angle jig next to a Kreg PRS1010








I suppose the Incra right angle could be "made" to work by jigging up to the Kreg fence but direct attachment is apparently a no go.


----------



## chalfke1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks TomE. Anyone aware of a right angle sled/fixture that works well with the Kreg fence?


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

TomE said:


> Right angle jig on Incra ultra lite fence
> View attachment 41849
> 
> 
> ...


It might work if you make a taller set of guide blocks.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Glen L said:


> It might work if you make a taller set of guide blocks.


Yep, but the key to the jig is that the "hook" goes over the Incra fence and uses the nylon screws to set sideplay tolerance, it actually uses the fence as a guide similar in function to a miter gauge and slot.

The T-track atop the Kreg fence is not in position to accept the hook even if the wood rails were modified to raise the jig to height.

There are probably many ways to get it to work but the OP might be hesitant to cobble it up and we're not sure how he intends to use it. If he needs a simple sled type jig then there are plenty of options that do not attach to the fence.

One might get the jig to work using Incra parts (bolting an Incra pro 2 fence to the Kreg for instance) but not sure why one would when an Incra ultra lite setup would run about $50 more, includes the positioner and can be clamped to the table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Just use a sub fence (3/4" MDF) in front of the other one with stand off blocks..on the back side of the sub fence.

=========


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

TomE said:


> Yep, but the key to the jig is that the "hook" goes over the Incra fence and uses the nylon screws to set sideplay tolerance, it actually uses the fence as a guide similar in function to a miter gauge and slot.
> 
> The T-track atop the Kreg fence is not in position to accept the hook even if the wood rails were modified to raise the jig to height.
> 
> ...


Ok I see what you mean, I'm going to have look at my right angle fixture again..hmmm

Glen


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok hang on, this might work... I'm going to post some pics in a second


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

Glen L said:


> Ok hang on, this might work... I'm going to post some pics in a second



Try sliding the face plate to line up with the guide (see photos), screw in a 10-32 machine screw with a 10-32 rectangular nut so it can slide into the utility track on the Kreg fence, if that works add another 2 screws and nuts and adjust them up for a nice smooth glide. If the fixture is to low or to hieght make a new set of runners or add shims maybe.

Cheers
Glen


----------



## chalfke1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Glen! That looks like a winner.


----------

